# Interspinal ligament level?



## b10sliger (Jun 23, 2011)

Pain mgmt practice; MD did injection at T3-T4.  Trying to determine is this is considered 1 level or not.

Any light on the subject would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 24, 2011)

For 20550 Injection(s); single tendon sheath, or ligament, aponeurosis (eg, plantar "fascia") 

It states Injection(s) as in the plural form for representing a single or multple injections at a single ligament.

I would query the physician or review the procedure note to see if at this level was a single ligament injected once or multple times

Or was two separate ligaments injected with separate injections


----------

